# Raviolis?



## Central PA Cowboy (Jul 24, 2020)

I remember someone on here having a good looking ravioli recipe. I think they were done on the griddle. Either way, please share if you remember.


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 24, 2020)

I know 

 tropics
. Makes some great looking ravioli! Maybe it was one of his? Maybe he will chime in.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 24, 2020)

Maybe check out 

 tx smoker
 I think Robert did some on his Blackstone


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 24, 2020)

This cowboy is such a card! O you crack me up. Ask 
Z
 zippy12
 i know he makes ravioli from scratch. Try making with smoked brisket inside.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 24, 2020)

Mmmmmm Raviolis


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 25, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy
 is this what you were looking for? https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/from-scratch-ravioli-spinach-from-garden-pic-heavy.284496/


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 25, 2020)

Hey Derek, I make ravs and posted these about eight month back. You can make ravioli with just about anything, sausage, spinach, and ricotta is a pretty standard combination. They are all made pretty much the same way. This will show you how to make your own ravioli. You can buy pasta sheets at the grocery store if you don't have a stand mixer to make your own. Then pretty much all you need is a rolling pin and ravioli form. Hope this helps a bit Derek, feel free to let me know if you need any more pertinent information. RAY





__





						Crab Ravioli
					

Last year we had a couple of great days on the Pacific Ocean going for Dungeness crab   While making room in the freezer I found we still had five packs of vac-sealed crab meat that made the trip to AZ. Each pack contains the picked meat from one crab, usually about a half a pound. I took a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 25, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Maybe check out
> 
> tx smoker
> 
> ...



Here ya go Derek. This is the one I did recently and that Jake mentioned






						Flat Top Spicy Ravioli W / Italian Sausage (Pics)
					

On a whim I decided to post the stir fry yesterday that I did on the griddle. That garnered quite a lot of attention....thank you all. In today's lesson ladies and gentlemen we are going to do some Italian food on the flat top. I had a tub of San Marzano tomato marinara from last week that I...



					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Robert


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jul 25, 2020)

Thank you all!


----------

